# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Παπάκια

## epanomizoo

καλημερα σε ολους. 
πριν μια βδομαδα εβγαλα παπακια (κολησε ο υπολογιστης και δεν μπηκα ιντερνετ εδω και μερες ) τα εβγαλε η καρολινα η μικρη. το περιεργο ειναι οτι εβγαλε και μανταρινακια και καρολινακια (4 καρολινακια και 5 μανταρινακια ,9 παπακια απο 10 αυγα) προφανως θα γενησε και η καρολινα στη φωλια της.
ζευγαρωνε με τον αντρα της γριουλας καρολινας που ειχα .ο πατερας της μολισ την ειδε με τα παπακια εγινε αμεσως προστατης τους (η μανα της και γυναικα του κλωσαει )
ομως ειχα ενα σοβαρο προβλημα .ενω η μανα με τον ''πατερα'' προστατευουν τα παπακια απο ολες τις αλλες παπιες δεν κανουν το ιδιο οταν τους επιτιθεται η γιαγια απο τα παπακια (η μανα φαινεται την εμπιστευεται ) .μεχρι τωρα καταφερε να συρει μεχρι το νερο και να πνιξει 2 απο τα μανταρινακια . ελπιζω να σταματησει εδω .χθες ειδα την κορη της για πρωτη φορα να της ορμαει.
θα στειλω φωτο απο τα παπακια

----------


## Paul

Να τα χαιρεσαι τα καινουρια παπακια και λυπαμαι γι αυτα που τα επνιξε η γρια παπια. Δεν εχω ιδεα γιατι τα επνιξε αυτα τα δυο. Ισως ειναι θεμα κυριαρχιας η ζηλευει τα αλλα παπακια....Α, επισης περιμενουμε φωτο!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

κριμα για τα δυο μικρα, να εχεις τον νου σου στα υπολοιπα και Να σου ζησουν!! περιμενουμε φωτο.

----------


## zweet

γιατι δεν την περιοριζεις την γρια παπια για να μην πειραζει τα μικρα μεχρι να μεγαλωσουν?
περιμενουμε φωτο!  :Bird1:

----------


## axileas_v

Η γιαγιά ξεμωράθηκε!!! κρίμα να σου ζήσουν και προσοχή τη γιαγιά. Περιμένουμε φώτο.

----------


## tarirs

super γιαγια !!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## epanomizoo

τα υπολοιπα εμαθαν να την αποφευγουν. δεν μπορω να τα χωρισω γιατι ολα τα ζευγαρια κλωσανε αυτη τη στιγμη .περιμενω παπακια απο μια κλωσσα σημερα και απο αλλες 3 την επομενη και μεθεπομενη βδομαδα.
γενικα δεν χωνευουν τα ξενα παπακια και αν βρουν ευκαιρια τα πνιγουν οταν ειναι μικρα (οταν δεν εχουν οι ιδιες παπακια) η τα κλεβουν απο τη μανα τους (αν εχουν αυτεσ μεγαλυτερα παπακια η ειναι περισοτερο κυριαρχεσ.
τα παπακια κανουν καμια βδομαδα να μαθουν να ξεχωριζουν τη μανα τους απο της αλλες οποτε η μια μανα ορμαει στην αλλη ,τα παπακια μπερδευονται και η νικητρια φευγει με ολα τα μικρα .
εχω τυχει μανα να της κλεψουν ολα τα μωρα και για βδομαδες να τα ακολουθει απο μακρια και να τα φωναζει και αυτα να τη φοβουνται και να τρεχουν κοντα στη καινουρια τους κλεφτρα μανα

----------


## zweet

ποπο η φυση ειναι πραγματικα πολυ σκληρη.. εμενα οι χηνοπαπιες μου δεν κλωσσανε γιατι γεννανε και οι κοτες στην ιδια φωλια. οσες φωλιες και να βαλω πανε ολες στην ιδια και τα αυγα μεπερδευονται και λερωνονται οποτε αναγκαζομαι και τα παιρνω ολα..
τι ακριβως κανεις και καθονται κλωσσες ολες ? :: 

παντως νομιζω οτι για να αποφευχθει το κλεψιμο των μωρων θα μπορουσαν με ενα κηνιτο παρκο-πλεγμα να περιοριστει η μαμα με τα μωρα μεχρι να την μαθουν.οποτε να εχουν την δικη τους περιοχη.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα! ρε τα παπακια που πουλανε την μανουλα τους. ηξερα οτι ειναι λιγο περιεγα αλλα οχι και ετσι!

----------


## epanomizoo

zweet τι να πω γενικα τα πτηνα εχουν τη ταση να κλωσσανε. το δυσκολο ειναι να τα σταματησεις απο το κλωσιμα (οπως εχω παρατηρησει οτι γινεται με τισ κοτες )
το μονο που μπορω να πω για τις παπιες ειναι οτι θελουν πολυ μεγαλο χωρο για να αισθανονται ανετα και πυκνη καληψη με φυτα .πρακτικα αν οι παπιεσ μου δε θελουν να τις δεις δεν μπορεις (κρυβονται πισω απο τα φυτα). οσο μεγαλυτερος χωρος τοσο καλυτερα . τα 5 ζευγαρια τα εχω σε περιπου 60 τμ σωστα διαμορφωμενου χωρου αν τα ειχα σε 5 στρεμματα σωστα διαμορφωμενου χωρου δεν θα ειχα προβληματα με μαλωματα ουτε θα εκλεβε η μια τα παιδια της αλλης. τα αγριοπουλια δεν ανεχονται τους ομοιους τους σε μικρους χωρους .πρεπει να εχουν τη δυνατοτητα να φευγουν απο το οπτικο πεδιο των αντιπαλων τους ,διαφορετικα ζουνε σε μια κατασταση συνεχους στρεσαρισματος που προκαλει προβληματα. τα ημερα πτηνα εχουν σε μικροτερο βαθμο προβλημα με τους ομοιους τους γιατι για εκατονταδεσ ισως και χιλιαδες χρονια οι ανθρωποι διαλεγαν συστηματικα τα ποιο ημερα και καλοβολα πτηνα για να μπορουν να τα στεγαζουν μαζι σε μικρους χωρους.

----------


## Paul

Eρώτηση: τι θα τα κάνεις τόσα παπάκια??? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## andreascrete

Θέλουμε φώτο απο τα καινούργια μικρά και τους γονείς! ::

----------


## zweet

ααα τι να κανω... σε 500 τμ τις εχω μαζι με καμια 25ρια κοτες .το προβλημα ειναι οτι διαλεγουν να κανουν τα αυγα στο ιδιο μερος με τις κοτες, και μετα πανε και οι κοτες και γεννανε και λερωνουν τα αλλα αυγα αν τα αφησω εκει. οποτε αναγκαζομαι να τα παιρνω ολα.μεχρι ποτε εχω ελπιδες να κλωσσησουν?(ειναι χηνοπαπιες βασικα οχι παπιες).
ναι θελουμε και εμεις φωτο.. αφου δεν κλωσσανε τα δικα μας να εχουμε τουλαχιστον ενα οφθαλμολουτρο  :Party0028:

----------


## epanomizoo

ειμαι απαραδεκτος ακομη δεν εχω βαλει φοτο πιστευω το σκ θα τα βαλω. εχω 7 με μια μανα καρολινα, 8 με μια μανα μανταρινα, 1 με την αλλη καρολινα (ηταν 4 ομως μετα απο μια δυνατη καταιγιδα τη πρωτη τους μερα εμεινε 1, και περιμενω και 2 κλωσσες. 
τα παπακια τα δινω συνηθως μεσω γνωστων η σε φαρμες.

----------

